
Flash's Gaming Legacy  and My Efforts to Save It - glaberficken
https://medium.com/@bluemaximax011/adobe-flashs-gaming-legacy-thousands-upon-thousands-of-titles-and-my-efforts-to-save-it-58c14811558a
======
glaberficken
There is a crowd of people rushing to archive Flash games before they are gone
forever.

You can join them here:
[https://discord.gg/S9uJ794](https://discord.gg/S9uJ794)

